
Please review my site - Very Simple Survey. - ptm
I just created this site to quickly create simple surveys.  What do you think ?<p>http://www.verysimplesurvey.com/
======
MattBearman
Clickable link - <http://www.verysimplesurvey.com/>

I really like this, could do with more in-depth instructions, eg: are there
radio buttons, multi selects, etc?

Also can you make fields required for entry, such as the terms and conditions
checkbox?

Custom URLs would be nice, and instead of having the massive VerySimpleServey
link on the serveys, just have a small link back.

Overall very good.

~~~
ptm
Thanks for the review.

I will be adding better instructions. As of now, all the allowed markup is in
the example. So no radio/multi-select etc.

I wanted to keep things simple, so I kept out the required feature.

I'll tone down the title banner - it is indeed too big.

------
decadentcactus
Really pretty cool. I'd assume this is just an MVP but it has potential, with
some obvious things:

    
    
        - Private results
        - Better formatting
        - Branding
        - Demo would help
    

Probably more, but for a first version it looks great.

------
veeti
Is there a way to get a survey link that doesn't have a link to the results?

~~~
ptm
As of now, there is no way to do so.

------
ayers
Pretty cool little idea. Just out of interest what stack is this on?

~~~
ptm
Thanks. Google Appengine/Python.

~~~
ayers
How long do the surveys last for?

~~~
ptm
I've not thought it through, but presently, they remain forever.

